# Blu Ray



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

How much better is it than a regular DVD? I got a plasma and i was thinking of getting a blu ray burner in my pc and hooking it up to my tv. Would I notice a big difference?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I am not a pro on this, but I would read this:
http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-6463_7-6462511-2.html

The biggest benefit of Blue Ray is the amount of info you can put on a Blue Ray Disk compared to a DVD (Over twice as much). But there are compatibility issues.
Bill


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

well if i had a blu ray player - in my pc and hooked it to a plasma tv via dvi to hdmi would i get the full benefit of Blu Ray video quality


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes you would


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

And is blue ray a lot better quality vs standard dvd?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.blu-ray.com/info/


----------



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

Considering your PC specs, with the right codecs, your computer could decode 1080p from blu-ray disks quite effortlessly, so yes, you would get the full benefit (as long as your TV supports 1080p, if not, then resolution is going to be downscales)

If you were running a computer with specs similar to mine or lower, it probobly couldn't handle the stream of data and the decoding of information at a steady framerate (although I'm not sure what encoding system blu-ray movies use...)


Considering quality, Standard DVD movies run at 480p (although by using a PC you could push 720p using different codecs), and blu-ray supports everything up to 1080p. There is definitely a noticable quality difference when comparing the two on a high-def TV.

In the end, none of this affects the storage capacity of both. Sure, you could put half of a compressed 1080p clip on a DVD, but you probobly wouldn't be able to watch it directly off the disk, and you certainly couldn't stick it into any DVD player to play off of.

In the end, the basic difference between disks is quantity and maximum read speed, with blu-ray in the higher ranks, and therefore be more capable of streaming a lot of media. I hope all this helps


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

So if I had a blu ray player or a blue ray movie file my pc would be able to display it in 1080p


----------



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, I don't think they're called "blu ray movie files" but yes, you could, with the correct codecs. I'm not sure if your CPU alone would do it smoothly, but with proper hardware acceleration through the video card, you can definitely play 1080p material. It gets a bit complicated at times when you try optimizing to the fullest 

Most likely if you ever buy a blu-ray burner/reader, it will come with software that will probobly include well-optimized codecs for watching 1080p, so I wouldn't worry about it if I were you


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

ukbsktbll said:


> well if i had a blu ray player - in my pc and hooked it to a plasma tv via dvi to hdmi would i get the full benefit of Blu Ray video quality


sorry buddy I don't think you can, dvi doesn't support sound, If you found a way around this please tell me because I'm looking to something similar.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

well i guess id have to get a vid card with an hdmi port


----------

